# January 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner Panfried



## Jim (Jan 9, 2014)

This contest starts today and ends January 17, 2014.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in December 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win a KVD 2.5 crank bait in Sexy shad.

Has anyone ever caught anything on this lure? Seriously? I want to see some proof. The only thing these lures catch is us…….fisher people.


----------



## ggoldy (Jan 10, 2014)

In, please.


----------



## ggoldy (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't imagine THAT not working around here. If we find a Jack feeding on a school of mullet, he'll hit any thing he can see or hear. And on the gulf side of the island, in the surf, a school of blues will do the same. They'll hit any thing that hits the water. A lot of fun on light tackle.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 10, 2014)

In. My favorite crank bait. I don't take pics with the lures in mouths unless it's a worm or I would give all the proof you want. I like to throw it right in the middle of a lay-down or on the bank and run it into secondary rocks.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 10, 2014)

IN :beer:


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jan 10, 2014)

back IN.


----------



## longshot (Jan 10, 2014)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 10, 2014)

IN


----------



## zacksimpson (Jan 10, 2014)

In, hopefully I had 4 posts in December.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 10, 2014)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 12, 2014)

In


----------



## redbug (Jan 12, 2014)

in


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 12, 2014)

In


----------



## fish devil (Jan 12, 2014)

IN!!!!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 12, 2014)

in


----------



## Kochy (Jan 13, 2014)

In


----------



## panFried (Jan 13, 2014)

IN


----------



## Sailor Jules (Jan 15, 2014)

in


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 16, 2014)

IN


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2014)

Winner Winner Chicken dinner!

This months Winner is PanFried! 

Congrats sir!


----------



## panFried (Jan 18, 2014)

Holy Cow! That's awesome, thanks Tinboats and Jim! I will be sure to send proof when I use this spring at Bullshoals.


----------



## longshot (Jan 18, 2014)

CONGRATS!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 18, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 19, 2014)

congrats


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 19, 2014)

Missed it by that much! :lol: 

Congrats


----------



## lswoody (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 20, 2014)

=D> :beer: =D>


----------



## panFried (Jan 30, 2014)

Lure and other goodies received, Thanks Tinboats. As requested when this sexy shad lures a fish in the boat, I'll take pics for proof! Thanks again!


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340274#p340274 said:


> panFried » 30 Jan 2014 06:29 pm[/url]"]Lure and other goodies received, Thanks Tinboats. As requested when this sexy shad lures a fish in the boat, I'll take pics for proof! Thanks again!



Awesome! :beer:


----------

